# Mystery bug solved



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Months ago, sitting under a light color Afghan watching TV I spotted a tiny little spider running across my Afghan which I smashed with my finger and didn’t think anymore about it until it happened again weeks later.

With spring approaching I cleaned my porch this weekend and vacuumed thoroughly. I had a really pretty piece of native cypress wood that was 2 1/2 feet long and the grain reminded me of a fish. It was sitting on the porch leaning against an outside wall.

OMG! When I picked up that wood to vacuum behind it I discovered about a dozen little mounds of sawdust and they were all uniform in size and about two or 2 1/2 inches tall and the backside of this board was riddled with holes and these minuscule spiders came out of the holes.

I threw the board away. I thought Cypress was immune to bugs. 
From what I read these were spider mites. The chair where I watch TV is near glass doors that go to the porch so I guess one little spider found its way to my chair and up into my afghan.


----------



## toyhardy1929 (8 mo ago)

To me they look like bed bugs that I have


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

toyhardy1929 said:


> To me they look like bed bugs that I have


Sorry you have bedbugs. When I was a property manager I had to attend a seminar on bedbugs so I’m familiar with them. Not something I’d choose to learn about.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Was there a photo? I never saw this thread.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Was there a photo? I never saw this thread.


No photo.


----------

